# Metal rod?



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Lost the upper half of my favorite metal rod, was a mudhole blank. 

Looking to build a new and improved metal rod this winter. Whats your favorite metal rod blanks?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Been buildin allot*

of the Century ST-1 Stealth's 10 foot carbon fibre. 1-4 ounces Bombs it.. If I did not still have a Pur-Glas 300-1, its what I'd be throwin...It way lighter then the Pur-Glas... 

JAM














glas


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

2nd what Jam said. I loved mine.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Are those the baby's that go about $450?
One of the guys at Hatteras Jacks put something from Century in my hand one day that made me quiver, and before I melted my Visa I ran from the store.
It felt like a scalpel.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> Are those the baby's that go about $450?
> One of the guys at Hatteras Jacks put something from Century in my hand one day that made me quiver, and before I melted my Visa I ran from the store.
> It felt like a scalpel.


yeah them century's will ruin a good wallet! but they are worth every penny if you can justify spending upwards of 500$ on a rod.personally i don't like throwing metal with anything over 9',i feel i lose some control with the longer rod,just me.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

AFAW Estuary... Barry "Dream" Weaver has a blank or 2 laying around I think...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

tjbjornsen said:


> Are those the baby's that go about $450?
> One of the guys at Hatteras Jacks put something from Century in my hand one day that made me quiver, and before I melted my Visa I ran from the store.
> It felt like a scalpel.


Can build for around 400... 

JAM


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Check out american tackle 10'-11', 1-4oz are awesome. I sold my 10' and got the 11', never see the lure hit the water. Its the best I have thrown.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Dude, The cast pro 10 foot. 1-4. Light weight and will sling the pi$$ out of it.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I second that Ryan and the price is reasonable.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> Dude, The cast pro 10 foot. 1-4. Light weight and will sling the pi$$ out of it.


I agree 100%. It has became one of my Favorite rods.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

one arn bandit 10' or 11' 1-3oz. See Steve Rt12 store... throws 2oz. shor lure out of site. tough to beat for the price.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

8-9 foot tica....ive had more expensive and longer metal rods, but i can always reach em with the 8 foot tica if theyre around...granted ive replaced all the guides, but with any rod you gotta replace em eventually....the more expensive rods always just stay at home or in the truck..im not gonna lug a rod out on the pier to sit there with a stingsilver all day while i catch spanish om my "bait" rod...already bring a bucktail rod with me that rarely gets tossed....and on the beach the metal rod generally sits there all spring..alberts show up what 2x a year now?..summer spanish fishing i normally have no probs reachin em with the tica, and if i want em bad enough ill hop in the yak...granted im not a sit there all day throwin metal type guy..jmo


----------

